# Cartels



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

does anybody know if there is a difference between the 08 cartel and the 07. I am getting them soon and i want to know if its worth paying more.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

from what i've read in previous threads, it's mostly just in the highback forward lean ajustments. someone might want to verify this, but i think that's about it. how much are the both running for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

the 07's r about 140-160 depending on what store and the 08's are 220.
They dont look any different at all either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

ok, check out this thread, a few posts in they start disscussing the difference b/t the 07 and 08 models. hope that helps.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

at least they aren't 300 like they are here in Canada.

I'm getting them next time I'm south of the boarder.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

just subtle cosmetic diffs i believe.


----------

